# Garden



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got the maters, bell peppers an jelepeno's in taday. Only day this weekend it ain't gonna rain.

Be usin the square foot method lately an I like it. Ain't gotta till an I can reach everthin easy. Makes it lots nicer on them wore out knee's!


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

My garden is like the square foot method. Seemd crowded but its growing well and lots of flowers on the tomatoes, cucumbers, bell peppers, beans, etc. Using the tomatoe cages and twine to keep it all growing up. Except the carrots of course. I just don't know when to pick the carrots or how long can I let them stay in the ground. Hhhmmm.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I used a no till method. Landscape cloth then heavy mulch on top. Cut Xs into the spot I want to plant. Tomatoes will send a root several feet deep and breaks up the soil naturally. Planted 8 plants today, more to come. Also got the dill into the ground and more of the berry/grape garden fenced in. I need one more roll of fencing and it's done. Took almost 10 rolls. Stuff will last a good long time though. Noticed the thornless blackberry has tip rooted in several locations around the compost bin. MAkes me happy to have more berries.
Will be planting the kidney beans in the next couple of days when all of the true leaves are showing.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

This time of year, when the garden starts coming in real good, seems there's no time to be on the computer. Picked a 5 gal. bucket of green beans, which need to be canned, pulled up snow pea vines to harvest seed, harvesting the nectarines (don't can them - gotta eat em fresh), picking the ugly bugs that are eating the precious plants!!!!!! Smiling at the once blossoms, now tomatoes and peppers, willing them to grow. I love gardening!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Possumfam said:


> Picked a 5 gal. bucket of green beans,


 I'm just getting ready to put bean seeds in the ground!

Already growing, I have potatoes, lettuce, broccoli, beets, peas and 5 tomato plants that I took a chance and put in early. There is one tomato on one of the cherry tomato plants.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Uncle Joe, you know my long growing season ends early. Come August, I'll basically take the month off (unless we start fall/winter seedlings in the house)....may even quit gardening the end of July. Gets too hot, and only a few things remain, some tomatoes, some peppers, maybe cukes. Plus, I hope to have most of it done BEFORE the height of "Hurricane" Season. Don't want the plants blown away or flooded.


----------



## on_the_rox (Jul 17, 2011)

pixieduster said:


> My garden is like the square foot method. Seemd crowded but its growing well and lots of flowers on the tomatoes, cucumbers, bell peppers, beans, etc. Using the tomatoe cages and twine to keep it all growing up. Except the carrots of course. I just don't know when to pick the carrots or how long can I let them stay in the ground. Hhhmmm.


My six year old son loves my carrots. The tops are only about 6 inches tall but he has me pulling up on a day to feed him. The actual carrots are about two inches long and very skinny. I keep telling myself they need thinning anyways and the do so I dont mind. I usually take a peak at the top just underground and this gives me a good idea of the size of the carrot and whether it is ready to pull or not, for the ones I am allowed to let grow.


----------

